# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  تحذير لكل من اهتم او درس علم الطاقة او الطب البديل  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## EZZAT2004

السلام عليكم روحمة الله وبركاته  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  اكيد الجميع يتذكر عندما اتى احد الأعضاء بموضوع عن التأمل وكيفيته عن طريق اليوتيوب وقام بوضعه في المنتدى هنا  بالاستراحة وطبعا انا لا اقصد موضوع الاستاذ سمير صيام ولكنني اقصد الموضوع القديم الاول الذي وضع بالمنتدى منذ اكثر من عام كامل هذا البحث الأن وهذه الفتوى  اخواني..وجدت عبر موقع اسلام اليوم فتوى مهمة لكل منا خاصة في ظل انتشار علوم مثل علم الطاقة والطب البديل او المايكروبيوتيك ..والذي تتبناه مريم نور...الحقيقة الفتوى تحمل كثيرا من الحقائق عن تلك العلوم التي حملت وثينات وتصورات لا تمت للواقع او العلم بصلة...اترككم مع الفتوى ونصها..اقرؤوها اخواتي والله انها فيها حقائق صدمتني عندما عرفتها..اعاذنا الله من شر الفتن ..ما ظهر منها وبطن..  *العنوان دراسة علم الطاقة (الريكى)*  *المجيب د. محمد بن إبراهيم دودح*  *باحث علمي في هيئة الإعجاز العلمي في الكتاب والسنة*  *التصنيف الفهرسة/ العلم/مسائل متفرقة*  *التاريخ 12/11/1428ه*   *السؤال*  *قرأت كثيراً عن علم الطاقة (الريكى)، ولدي شغف كبير لدراستها، وذكرت لي بعض الملتزمات أن دراستها محرمه. أرجو بيان حكمها شرعاً. وهل أعزم على دراستها أم أصرف النظر عن ذلك؟*     *الجواب*  *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* *الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله؛ وبعد:* *الطاوية Taoism معتقد فلسفي صيني قديم، وتعني طريق الهدى، ومعلموها بمثابة المهديون، وجوهرها حلول الإله في الكائنات كطاقة كونية تسري فيها ولا وجود له بذاته إلا بها وبحلوله في البدن تتوازن الطاقة ويقع الشفاء، والمعلم وسيط روحي يُساعد على الاندماج بأرواح الأسلاف الخالدين خلال طقوس قد يستخدم فيها ما يُعين على الإيحاء كالبخور أو الماء، وللتجاور الجغرافي تتداخل تعاليم الطاوية والكنفوشيوسية والبوذية في جوانب كالزهد والاعتزال والعفو والتسامح، وقد أخذت الطاوية عن البوذية بناء الأديرة وتماثيل المعلمين معتقدين بحلول روح الإله فيهم مثل كافة الوثنيات، ويذهب دُوَان Doane في كتابه "أساطير الكتاب المقدس" إلى أن تثليث الطاوية أحد مصادر التثليث في النصرانية، فالعقل الأول طاو انبثق من واحد وانبثق منه ثالث هو مصدر الأجساد؛ وتلك هي نفس فلسفة أزلية الكلمة أو العقل الأول Logos في التثليث (Bible Myths and Their Parallels in other religion, Doane, P172) وهي نفسها في أول سفر يوحنا المعتمد بالكنيسة منذ مؤتمر نيقية عام 325م للتصويت حول تأليه المسيح عليه السلام: "في البدء كان الكلمة Logos، والكلمة كان عند الله، وكان الكلمة الله هذا كان في البدء عند الله..، والكلمة صار جسداً"، وقد ناقضت الحقائق العلمية المكتشفة حديثًا مفاهيم فرضتها الكنيسة قرونًا اعتمادًا على المدونات مما شكك في مصداقيتها، وفرض الخواء العقدي بالغرب إحياء ممارسات بوجه عصريNew Age Movement أصولها وثنيات قديمة، وأملى التقليد انبهارًا بالتقدم التقني تسربها لمجتمعات المسلمين؛ خاصة مع تسميات مغايرة واصطلاحات مُبهمة كأنها علم حديث، ويقع الضحايا اغترارًا بأنها البلسم الشافي لكل من مزقه القلق وأضناه الهم وعذبه الحزن ويطلب السلام والعافية، فترى من أهل الخير والصلاح من انتسب لدورات الريكي REIKI وآخر أصبح معلمًا، وثالث خبيرا في الماكروبيوتك Macrobiotic.*  *ويُعنى الريكي في الأساس بإدخال طاقة من يدي المعالج المؤهل في مواضع معينة بغرض الوصول للتوازن الجسدي والنفسي والروحي، ويرجع إحياء الريكي وتعليمه بأسلوب عصري إلى مكاو يوسوي Mikao Usui وهو ياباني كان معلما نصرانيا تحول إلى البوذية، وكان أول المتدربين عام 1925 ضابط بحري ياباني متقاعد قام لاحقا بتدريس الريكي وهو شوجيرو هاياشي، وتدربت على يديه امرأة اسمها تاكاتا عام 1938 فقامت بنشره في أمريكا وأوروبا، وقد يبدو للبعض أن علوم تنمية القدرات الروحية واستمداد الطاقة الكونية كالريكي لا يضيرها أنها وافدة على المجتمعات الإسلامية فهي في ذلك كبقية علوم العصر، وإنما تُعتبر طبا شعبيا طالما تؤدي نفعًا وخلت من شبهة تلويث العقيدة خاصةً مع تزايد ضغوط العصر، وقد يصلح هذا الوصف للدورات التأهيلية والتنمية الشخصية كدورات تعليم الإلقاء وفنون الحوار والإقناع وإدارة الوقت والتخطيط وتنمية المهارات التربوية على أسس علمية لتغطي احتياجات المجتمع وتواكب متطلبات العصر, ولكن الممارسات المستمدة من أصل وثني لا يمكن فصلها عن أساسها الوثني مثل الطاوية خاصة مع القول بحلول الخالق في الكائنات وقيام ممارسة الريكي فيها على أساس إدخال الطاقة الكونية الممثلة لله تعالى إلى الجسد لتحل فيه مع تثنية الذات العلية إلى طاقة ذكرية وأخرى أنثوية لذا لعلماء الشرع فيها رأي آخر.*  *قال فضيلة الشيخ قيس آل الشيخ: "الريكي كلمة يابانية، و.. ري Rieتعني الكون و.. كي Ki تعني الطاقة فيكون معناها (الطاقة الكونية)، وجسم الإنسان فيه سبعة نقاط أو مراكز يسمَّى كل مركز منها شُكرة.. وتتصل هذه المراكز باثني عشر مسارًا داخل الجسد بحيث تصل الطاقة عبر هذه المسارات إلى أجزاء الجسم وتنعكس حالتها في الهالة حوله، فالريكي يعني تعويض مفقود الطاقة بوضع اليد على مواضع من الجسد محدَّدة.. فتتوازن الطاقة الداخلية..، والماكروبيوتك هو نظام غذائي نباتي يعتمد على التقليل من الدهون وتكثير الألياف.. فهو.. يركز على ما يسمُّونه موازنة الطاقة الحيوية من أجل الارتقاء بالصحة..، أما البرمجة العصبية فإنها وسيلة تُعين الإنسان على تنمية ملكاته والارتقاء بمهاراته وشحذ همته وما يتبع ذلك من تحسين طريقة تفكيره وتهذيب سلوكه.. فهو بهذا المعنى علمٌ صحيح مستنده الملاحظة والتجربة؛ غير أني وجدت مَن يرى بأنه يحوي أفكاراً مخالفة للشرع؛ فيقول: (هو خليط من العلوم والفلسفات..)، فإن صحّ وُجود شيءٍ من ذلك فلا شكَّ في تحريمه" (بتصرف قليل من بحث منشور لفضيلة الشيخ د.قيس بن محمد آل الشيخ مبارك دكتوراه في الفقه وأصوله جامعة الملك فيصل بالمملكة العربية السعودية).* *وقال فضيلة الشيخ سفر الحوالي: "يجب علينا جميعا أن نعلم أن الأمر إذا تعلق بجناب التوحيد وبقضية لا إله إلا الله وبتحقيق العبودية لله تبارك وتعالى؛ فإننا لابد أن نجتنب الشبهات ولا نكتفي فقط بدائرة الحرام..، وما يسمى بعلوم الطاقة تقوم على اعتقادات وعلى قضايا غيبية باطنية مثل الطاقة الكونية والشَكَرات والطاقة الأنثوية والذكرية"، وقال فضيلة الشيخ يوسف القرضاوي: "البرمجة اللغوية العصبية تغسل دماغ المسلم وتلقنه أفكارًا في اللاوعي ثم في عقله الواعي من بعد ذلك، مفاد هذه الأفكار أن هذا الوجود وجود واحد‏ ليس هناك رب ومربوب‏ وخالق ومخلوق‏ هناك وحدة وجود، إنها الأفكار القديمة التي قال بها دعاة وحدة الوجود‏ يقول بها هؤلاء عن طريق هذه البرمجة التي تقوم علي الإيحاء والتكرار وغرس الأفكار في النفوس، إن برامجهم تلك التي يعلمون بها الناس تقف وراءها أهداف خبيثة‏ ومقاصد بعيدة‏"، وقالت الدكتورة فوز بنت عبد اللطيف كردي أستاذة العقيدة والأديان والمذاهب المعاصرة بكلية التربية بجدة: "إن من أخطر ما يواجه الأمة اليوم هو الغزو الفكري الذي يستهدف الدين والعقل عن طريق صرف الأمة عن الكتاب والسنة وتهميش دورهما، فيكونا في مرتبة التابع لا مقام الهادي والمرشد، فتفقد الأمة بذلك هويتها وتضل عن مقومات عزها ونصرها وتميزها ثم تلتفت بقوة التلبيس واستغلال الخوف والقلق من مشكلات العصر الصحية والنفسية إلى مصادر الأديان الأخرى أو نظريات الشرق والغرب القائمة على معتقداتهم ونظرتهم للكون والحياة، ويشمل هذا الغزو اليوم كثيراً من فلسفات المنطق اليوناني القديم وفلسفات وتطبيقات الفكر الصيني والهندي الروحية التي وجد كثير من الغربيين المتعطشين للروحانيات فيها ضالتهم بعد انغماسهم في الفكر المادي..، وتختلف طريقة انتشار هذا الفكر.. اليوم عن طريقة انتشاره قديماً؛ فقد انتشر اليوم بصورة طرق وتقنيات متنوعة الصور والتطبيقات لا بصورة الفكر والفلسفة..، وتحمل هذه التطبيقات معها فكرها وعقائدها الدينية غير المعروفة عند الغالبية من المسلمين..، (و)يتعارض أكثرها مع مقدسات ديننا وثوابت عقيدتنا وإن ظن جماهير من المجتمع المسلم أنها بصورها التطبيقية بعيدة الصلة عن الاعتقاد والفكر.. لكونها تتخذ من التدريب والرياضة والتغذية والاستشفاء شعارات تنطلق من خلفها.. ومن مظلات هذا الفكر وعناوينه: الاستشفاء البديل والطب البديل والطب التكاملي والتناغم مع الطبيعة واكتشاف الطاقة والقدرات والرياضات الروحية والتأمل والتنويم والاسترخاء، ومن أسمائه الصينية واليابانية والغربية الأصلية: الريكي والتشي كونغ واليوجا والتاي شي شوان والماكروبيوتيك وغيرها، وهذه التطبيقات هي في حقيقتها ممارسة عملية لأصول معتقدات أديان الشرق في الهند والصين والتبت من الهندوسية والبوذية والطاوية والشنتوية وغيرها، والتي تعتمد على نظرة خاصة للوجود، ولعلاقة الإنسان بالكون حسب تصور منكري النبوات في الفلسفات الإغريقية والصينية..، وفكرة الطاقة الكونية تقوم على فلسفة بديلة لعقيدة الألوهية.. فيعتقد الطاويون أن الوجود كل واحد، وكل ما في الوجود هو الطاو Tao، فهو أصل كل الأشياء وإليه مردها.. ثم انبثق منه نقيضان: الين واليانغ، أحدهما الأصل الذي انبثقت منه الأشياء المتجسدة ذات الهيئة والشكل والصفات، أما الآخر نقيض المتجسدات فقد بقي على صفات الكلي الواحد، وملأ الفراغ الذي في الكون وأسموه الطاقة الكونية، ويزعمون أنه كلما حرص الإنسان على توازن الين واليانج في تغذيته وفي سائر أمور حياته كان في صحة وسعادة وقوة وحيوية قد تصل به لأن يتحد بالطاو أو يتناغم معه..، ويختلف اسم الطاو أو الطاقة الكونية المنبثقة عنه حسب اللغات فيدل عليه اسم كي Ki المستخدم في تطبيقات الريكي واسم تشي Chi- Qi المستخدم في تطبيقات تشي كونغ وغيرها، وهو الماكرو Macro عند مفكري الماكروبيوتيك، وهو البرانا Prana عند الهندوس وممارسي التنفس العميق، وهو مانا Mana عند غيرهم..، وتدخل تلك الفلسفات في تطبيقات التصميم والديكور ويعتمد عليها مبدأ الاستشفاء بالأحجار الكريمة والأشكال الهندسية والألوان والروائح والإبر الصينية، وهذا ما جعل د. دوجلاس شونج Douglas Chung من إحدى الجامعات الأمريكية يقول: (كثير من الناس يمارسون الشي كونغ والتاي شي شوان والإبر الصينية دون أن يعرفوا أنهم يمارسون الطاوية)، والدعوة للوصول للنرفانا في التنويم والدعوة للاتحاد بالعقل الكلي عند مدربي الريكي ليست بعيدة عن فكرة وحدة الوجود..، ولا يخلو كثير من تطبيقاتها من ادعاء القدرات الخارقة كالمشي على النار أو المسامير مما عُرف به نساك الهندوس..، ومن هنا فإن خطر هذه الوافدات مدلهم وفتنتها عظيمة والشر الذي تجمعه وتدل عليه كثير متشعب، وعلى الرغم من محاولات كثيرين من الحريصين استخلاص ما فيها من خير بعيداً عن لوثاتها العقدية إلا أن هذه المحاولات باءت بالفشل، فمصادمة هذه الفلسفات وتطبيقاتها للعقيدة إنما هي في الأصول التي تقوم عليها لا في بعض التطبيقات الهامشية التي قد يدعي البعض إمكانية التحرز منها، ثم إن المنهج النبوي يُحتم علينا إتباعه بالإقبال على الكتاب والسنة؛ فما تركا من خير إلا وفيهما دلالة عليه، ولا شر إلا وفيهما تحذير منه، واليقين بهذا من مقتضيات فهم كمال الدين، وتمام بلاغ خاتم المرسلين" (بحث منشور للدكتورة فوز بنت عبد اللطيف كردي أستاذة العقيدة والأديان والمذاهب المعاصرة بكلية التربية بجدة) هذا والله تعالى أعلم*  *وهذا هو رابط الفتوى الكامل*  وللمزيد عن المتبنين لهذه العلوم اقرأ هذا الموضوع اضغط هنا

----------


## المتداول الحديث

شكرا على الموضوع

----------


## عمرو الكيلانى

شكرا على الموضوع الرابط الثانى لايعمل

----------


## EZZAT2004

> شكرا على الموضوع الرابط الثانى لايعمل

  الرابط الأخر  نسخة خفية من موقع جوجل اضغط هنا  وهذا هو الموجود بالرابط  الدكتور يوسف البدر برسالة شديدة اللهجة تحت عنوان *تحذير* وتذكير - بعث بها إلى كافة المهتمين بعلم الماكروبيوتك موضحا الخلط بين مفاهيم الماكروبيوتك كنظام غذائي وبين التيارات حسب وصفه الإلحادية التي تتبنى أفكارا هدامة ونظام حياة ظاهرة صحي وباطنه يتنافى مع روح الإسلام والمجتمعات العربية والإسلامية .   رسالة الدكتور يوسف البدر:  أثناء طلبي للعلم خلال الفترة الماضية *من* حياتي، وبعد إطلاعي على الكثير *من* العلوم التي لم تأخذ نصيبها الكافي في عالمنا العربي والإسلامي، وأذكر منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر، الطب الشرقي، الماكروبيوتك، العلاجات البديلة،....إلخ، قطعت على نفسي عهدا بأن أبذل كل ما بوسعي ضمن الإمكانيات المتاحة لي لنقل هذه العلوم إلى بلادنا، وترجمتها، وتهذيبها، وتطويعها بما يتماشى مع عقيدتنا وأعرافنا وتقاليدنا، ليستفيد منها أبناء جلدتنا، ولإثراء المكتبة العربية بما هو جديد ومفيد. وقد قمت بذلك العمل لا أريد منه إلا وجه الله تعالى، مما اضطرني إلى مراجعة تلك الكتب والعلوم مراجعة دقيقة لحذف كل ما يتنافى مع ديننا الحنيف وأعرافنا الحميدة، محاولا قدر الإمكان عدم المساس أو التأثير على المادة العلمية للكتاب. ومما أشعل همتي وشجعني على ذلك حاجة الناس لمثل هذه العلوم، وحديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:" إذا مات ابن آدم انقطع عمله إلا *من* ثلاث: صدقة جارية، أو علم يُنتفع به، أو أولاد يدعون له" وهذا الحديث الشامل إنما يتضمن جميع العلوم النافعة سواء كانت دينية أم دنيوية. ولكنني في الآونة الأخيرة لاحظت بروز تيارات ونداءات تتستر بغطاء هذه العلوم لبث أفكار هدامة ومدمرة لمجتمعاتنا وشبابنا على وجه الخصوص. وربما كان صمتي حينها لقناعة شخصية بأن هذه التيارات ليست بتلك القوة والنفوذ الذي يمكنها *من* الوصول والتأثير على شبابنا وقيمنا، لكن وأنا أشهد صعود هذا التوجه بقوة، وتحركه *من* كل حدب صوب، مستغلا نفوذه وتأثيره تارة، وغطاء العلوم والعلاج تارة أخرى، رأيت أن أخرج عن صمتي لأذَكِّر إخواني ممن يغارون على هذا الدين، وعلى مستقبل مجتمعاتنا وشبابنا، ومنبها على خطورة هذا التيار الجديد في حلته، القديم في أهدافه، الذي لن يهدأ له بال حتى يسلخ هذه الأمة عن قيمها ومبادئها التي عاشت بها لأكثر *من* 14 قرن. الزعيم الروحي المعاصر لأتباع ودعاة هذا التيار شخص يدعى "أوشو" "OSHO" هندي الأصل، وضع نهجا جديدا لمحاربة الدين *من* خلال ما سماه بالتأمل، واستغل بعض مفاهيم الطب الشرقي للتستر بها وجذب عقول الناس والأتباع. ويأتي على رأس هؤلاء الأتباع والدعاة، المبشرة بهذا الدين الجديد والمعروفة بـِ (م.ن) وبعض العرب، الذين وضعوا نصب أعينهم، وعلى رأس أولوياتهم الترويج لهذه المبادئ والأفكار في العالم العربي *من* خلال ترجمة وتوزيع كتب هذا الملحد، وإنشاء مراكز في العالم العربي لهذا الغرض، ظاهرها رحمة وعلاج وباطنها كفر وإلحاد، وهذا بشهادتها على نفسها في لقائها الصحفي مع يومية الرأي العام عدد 13350، بتاريخ 8/1/2004، حين سُئِلت عن مهمتها في الوقت الحالي فأجابت: "حاليا مهمتي فتح بيوتات سلام في كل العالم العربي"!!!. وما هي أحدث غزواتك أو أحدثها؟ فأجابت: "الكويت"!!!. وما بيوتات السلام هذه التي تتكلم عنها سوى أوكار لنشر الأفكار الهدامة، والانحلال، والانسلاخ عن جميع القيم والأخلاق الحميدة، وهي شبيهة جداً بتلك التي يتخذها عَبَدَة الشيطان في كثير *من* الدول، وباعترافها في نفس اللقاء الصحفي أن هذه الجماعات، هي "سر وسحر وسكر وجنس"، وأن الجماعة تزيل الكبت خلال مدة ست سنوات، فلا يبقى إلا الجنس لأنه حاجة،كما تقول، ولكنه يتحول إلى حب!!! وجعلت ممن ساعدها في فتح هذه البيوت أطباء يعالجون الناس، وعلماء يلقون المحاضرات، وهم لا شهادة ولا خبرة لهم، شهادتهم فقط أنهم آمنوا بفكرها (وبدين "أوشو")، فاحذروهم. أما عن "أوشو" أو المعلم، كما يحلو لها تسميته، فتقول أنه قال لجدته وهو في عمر الأربع سنوات أن هناك دين غير هذه الديانات موجود!!!؟؟. والمجال هنا لا يسمح بذكر ما يتضمه فكره *من* كفر بواح لا يقبله أي عقل سليم، بل ويكفي أن نعلم بأن الكنيسة في أمريكا قد أهدرت دمه، فماذا عن موقف الإسلام إذاً.  أما عن "أوشو" أو المعلم، كما يحلو لها تسميته، فتقول أنه قال لجدته وهو في عمر الأربع سنوات أن هناك دين غير هذه الديانات موجود!!!؟؟. والمجال هنا لا يسمح بذكر ما يتضمه فكره *من* كفر بواح لا يقبله أي عقل سليم، بل ويكفي أن نعلم بأن الكنيسة في أمريكا قد أهدرت دمه، فماذا عن موقف الإسلام إذاً. يقول هذا الملحد في كتابه "*من* الاستطباب إلى التأمل" "From Medication to Mediation"  (إن التأمل هو الطريق نحو السيطرة على كيانك، ليست هناك حاجة للإله، ليست هناك حاجة للتعاليم الدينية، ليست هناك حاجة للكتاب المقدس، ليست هناك حاجة لأحد لكي يصبح مسيحيا أو يهوديا أو هندوسيا- كل هذه الأشياء تنتهي بلا معنى). بدون تعليق!!!! (إذا ما أردت أن تضعي طفلك بطريقة علمية ينبغي أن تكوني على وعي، ونشاط، ومعرفة أنك سوف تضيفي إلى هذا العالم زائرا جديدا. نحن نعلم *من* هو، ونعلم كينونته، و ما هو مآله في نهاية المطاف، وكم يكون عمره، وما هو مدى ذكائه.) (بمقدور البشرية الآن أن تُخرج أجيالا تجعلهم يتمتعون بصحة أفضل *من* ذي قبل. بل ويمكن أيضا أن نَتَحكم في أعمارهم ونجعلهم يحيون ماقدّرنا لهم أن يعيشوا،بل ويمكن أن نجعلهم أكثر ذكاء ما تطلبت مهام وظيفتهم ذلك). أليس هذا كلام لا يقوله إلا رب العزّة؟!!! (ألا ترغبين أن تترقي عن مستوي الحيوانات ؟ أم أنَكَ ترغب في أن تكون البويضة هي بويضة زوجتك، أو يكون المني هو ماؤك فهذا أمر سخيف. إن الأطفال هم ملك لهذا الكون الرحيب، فما هي الخصوصية إذن أن يكون هذا الوليد *من* ماؤك أم لا ؟) الله أكبر (نعم ماذا تريد أن تفعل، بداية أن تخلق طفلا أعمى يعاني *من* الظلام، طفل لا يعلم ما خارج كينونته، ثم بعد ذلك تجعله عبدا وترغمه على اعتناق أي *من* الأديان السائدة سواء كانت النصرانية أو الهندوسية أو المحمدية، ثم ترغمه أيضا على أن ينضم إلي أي *من* الأحزاب سواء كانت الاشتراكية أو الفاشية أو الشيوعية، وليس طفل هذا عمره بمقدرة على أن يثور على هذه الأنواع المختلفة *من* العبودية. إن الطفل الذي في ذهني يجب أن يتمتع بحرية مطلقة، سوف لا يعتنق أي مذهب سياسي، سوف لا يعتنق أي *من* الديانات المشهورة، سوف يكون له دين *من* نوع خاص به هو.!!!!!!!؟؟؟) وأي دين هذا؟؟؟  (ويتساءل لماذا لا يتزوج الرجل *من* أخته بل يجب أن يكون هذا النوع *من* الزواج هو أبسط أنواع الزواج، أن يتزوج الرجل *من* أخته. إنكَ في الحقيقة تحبها فهي التي عاشت معك منذ ميلادك، إنك تعرفها وتعرفك ولكن لماذا تُحَرِمْ ذلك؟) وهل هناك كفر وضلال أكبر *من* هذا؟ وما هذه إلا سطور *من* ضمن 330 صفحة تضم بين طياتها ما هو أعظم وأفظع. وللعلم فإن هذا الكتاب وغيره يوزعون على الجماعة في بيوتات السلام المذكورة في الوطن العربي وخاصة الكويت. وأعود إلى موضوع نقل هذه المعارف، وكيف تم استغلالها *من* قبل أتباع هذا الزنديق الملحد، حيث أنني رأيت أن أطبع الكتب في البلد العربي الشقيق لبنان، لما يُعرف عن هذا البلد *من* تقدم وازدهار في مجال النشر. فاتفقت مع "دار الخيال" *من* أجل طباعة هذه الكتب ضمن عقد واتفاق رسمي، وعند توزيع هذه الكتب لاقت معارضة شديدة *من* أتباع ذلك المدعو "أوشو" بسبب قيامي بحذف كل ما يتناقض مع عقيدتنا الإسلامية، وعاداتنا وتقاليدنا وأعرافنا. وبعد سنة *من* توزيع هذه الكتب لم يقم صاحب دار الخيال المدعو "جان عموص" بالوفاء بالتزاماته الأدبية والمالية، بل إنه قام بطباعة الكتب دون مراجعة أخيرة مني بعد أن قام بحذف اسمي وصورتي *من* الكتب، بل أنه وصل به الحد إلى طباعة كتب لم يوضع عليها اسمي، وقام بنشرها كما هي دون تعديل، مما جعل محتواها يمس بالذات الإلاهية. ولا أبالغ إذا قلت بأنني اشتريت كتبي، لأكثر *من* مرة *من* السوق، حيث أنني لم أحصل منه على كتبي، وقد تم اللجوء إلى القضاء في الكويت، وإلغاء العقد المبرم بيننا. ولم أكن أعلم بالسبب الذي دفع صاحب هذه الدار للقيام بهذا العمل، بالرغم *من* استفادته المادية *من* هذه الكتب، حتى اكتشفت صلته بالمبشرة (م.ن)،والتي كان سبب خلافنا معها هو معارضتها منذ البداية لإجراء أية تعديلات أو حذف ما يتعارض مع ديننا وأعرافنا. وقد قامت عند بداية طباعة هذه الكتب بتحريض أتباعها بعدم شراء كتبي مدعية عدم إجادة ترجمتها، ولكنها في الحقيقة عارضتها لقيامنا بحذف ما يتعارض مع ديننا وأعرافنا. ولكن وبعد اتفاقها مع صاحب دار الخيال لطباعة الكتب *من* جديد دون مراجعتي، قامت بتوصية جميع أتباعها في الوطن العربي بشراء الكتب التي تطبعها هذه الدار. وبدأ الإثنان معاً في إعادة طباعة ونشر العديد *من* الكتب بعد حذف ما جاء فيها *من* إضافات وتهذيبات. وهكذا تأكدت أن هذه الدار تتبع للجماعة المذكورة ضمن شبكة واسعة تحاول أن تطول جميع العالم العربي والإسلامي. وما تأخري في الإعلان عن هذا الأمر سوى حرصي على الفائدة العلمية التي تحتويها هذه الكتب والتي كان يستفيد منها الجمهور، بالرغم *من* انتهاك هؤلاء لحقوقنا المادية والأدبية، وسرقة كتبنا التي نملك حقوقها، وقيامهم بطباعتها ونشرها.  وبالإضافة إلى الكتب، قام أنصار المدعو "أوشو" بتكوين جماعات في العديد *من* الدول العربية منها: لبنان، سوريا، السعودية، الكويت...، وفتحوا مواقع لهم على الإنترنت ينشرون فيها هذه الأفكار الهدامة، على صورة مقالات يومية مقتبسة *من* فكر الملحد "أوشو". وأؤكد هنا بأن هذه الأعمال لن تثنينا عن مواصلة الرسالة، ونشر المزيد *من* الكتب العلمية التي تحتوي على الفائدة المرجوة *من* قرائها، مع مراعاة تماشيها مع قيمنا وعقيدتنا السمحاء، وتفاديا لأي لبس قد يتعرض له القراء، فإن هذه الكتب ستكون إما باسم شركة المطبوعات للتوزيع والنشر، أو شركة دار الحياة للنشر والتوزيع والترجمة. كما أنوه قراءنا الكرام باستعدادنا لتقبل أية شكاوى، أو معاناة للأشخاص ممن تعرضوا لدجل هذه الجماعات، ونوفر لهم إمكانية نشرها على صفحتنا الخاصة، بغرض فضح هذه الممارسات الخطيرة، والمدمرة لمجتمعاتنا. وأنا إذ أذكر هذه الوقائع، فذلك *من* باب التذكير وتنبيه القراء الكرام إلى خطورة هذا الفكر، حيث أن بعض هذه الكتب تحمل اسم الدكتور/ يوسف البدر على غلافها أو في صفحتها الداخلية، وأعلن عن إخلاء مسؤوليتي عن أي خطئٍ طبي، أو مخالفة شرعية، وأنا مما جاء فيها براء، براء، لأن هذه الكتب تطبع *من* غير مراجعتي وإشرافي وعلمي. وإن شراء هذه الكتب الصادرة عن دار الخيال تعتبر تشجيعا ودعماً لهذه الجماعة وأهدافها، ناهيك عن كونها تشجيع للسارق على فعلته. فاحذروا إخواني هذه السموم التي دُسَّت في دَسَم العلم والطب لإشاعة الفساد في الأرض، وهتك ستار العفة والتقوى الذي تتحصن به هذه الأمة التي كرمها مولاها عن سائر الأمم. ألا هل بلغت، اللهم فاشهد... جدة المشعوذين والمشعوذات  وشيخة المحتالين والمحتالات .. وأم السحرة والنصابين أجمعين .. عجوزٌ شمطاء تدعي الإسلام ... وما هي إلا أرمنية مازالت على مسيحيتها.. وزنديقة تعتقد بالمبادئ البوذية .. صاحبة النصب البديل أقصد ما تسميه زوراً ( الطب البديل )المدعوة *مريم* *نور* ..بل *مريم* زور !! تلك التي تعالج مرضاها بالوهم والإيحاء كما ساحرات القرون الوسطى .. ووصفاتها للصاحي والمريض لا تتعدى طعام الحيوانات أمثالها حبوب القمح وعشبة البحر وكفى  أما طيبات ما أحل الله ففيها الداء وقصر العمر ..  أنظروا كيف تطاولت هذه الخرقاء على سيد البشر وإمام والمرسلين نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بكلام بذئ جرئ منقول عن قناة ( نيو تي في ) الفضائية يقول *من* نقل عنها أنها تقول وبصراحة :  (إن محمداً مجنون.. ولما بعث وجد مجموعة *من* المجانين فصدقوه) وسط ذهول المذيع (المسيحي الديانة) والذي حاول أن يردعها عن مقولتها تلك، حتى أنه في نهاية المقابلة قال لها (ألا تريدين الاعتذار عما قلتيه؟) فأجابته بوقاحة أخرى (لا.. لن أعتذر).. هي ذي *مريم* *نور* التي علت علواً كبيراً ورأت أن علمها قد أوصلها إلى مرتبة تتطاول فيها على خير البشر وخاتم النبيين سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام، إن مقولتها تلك هي ذاتها مقولة المشركين وكفار قريش الذين نعتوا الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام بقولهم له (مجنون تارة وساحر تارة) تكذيباً له وتشويهاً للحق الذي نزل به، ولا نعجب *من* فعلها ذلك في الوقت الذي يتخاذل أهل الإسلام عن الذود عن الإسلام وعن رموزهم الإسلامية حتى وصل بنا الأمر إلى أن نشهد هذه الشمطاء تتجرأ علينا وعلى رسولنا الكريم..  فما موقف الشرع *من* أمثال هذه الفاجرة لوكانت تدعي الإسلام ؟ !  وما موقفنا لو كانت المأفونة غير ذلك ؟؟!!  بل أنت المجنونة يا *مريم*  تاريخ النشر: الخميس 11 نوفمبر 2004, تمام الساعة 07:16 صباحاً بالتوقيت المحلي لمدينة الدوحة    نعم.. أنت المجنونة و«ستين مجنونة» يا *مريم*، لقد تماديت كثيراً وغالطت كثيراً وتجرأت كثيراً وتبجحت كثيراً.. وجئت شيئاً عظيما. إنها (*مريم* *نور*) تلك التي عرفها الناس عبر الإعلام العربي وتسابقت إليها الفضائيات وسعت إليها جاهدة وأفردت لها برامج وفقرات بعينها، خاصة بعد أن ذاع صيتها عبر قناة الجزيرة التي استضافتها للمرة الأولى وطالعتنا *من* خلالها بأفكارها التي احترمناها في البداية مع مبالغاتها ومغالطاتها الكثيرة وغير المقبولة في كثير *من* الأوقات وهي تتحدث عن الغذاء والروح.  وأن تتحدث عن الغذاء وأهميته وما هو الأصلح والأنسب للإنسان فهذا شأنها وهي حرة في معتقداتها وما تدعو إليه الناس *من* العودة إلى الغذاء الطبيعي والمفيد وهو ما أشدنا به *من* كلامها فهو محمود وجميل، ولكن أن تغالط كثيراً وهي تتكلم عن الروح والإنسان بشكل مقزز أحياناً وكأنها تريد لنفسها أن تكون معلمة للمثل والقيم والأخلاق في الوقت الذي تتحدث فيه ببراءة متناهية أحياناً عن الجسد والروح وكيف نهتم بالأول ونسمو بالأخرى، وتلقي علينا كلاماً هلامياً وجملاً مطاطة وسط كلمات مبعثرة عن الرب والإنسان والسلام، وتزج بالإسلام حيناً وبالمسيحية حيناً أثناء حديثها، وتستدل بالرسول محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم مع مغالطات رواياتها - وبالمسيح عيسى عليه السلام أحياناً أخرى وهكذا دواليك حتى لكأنك لا تعرف *من* كلامها في بعض الأوقات (الحق *من* الباطل)، ولهذا كانت مثار جدل للكثيرين وبدأت تتحدث وتصرح لوسائل الإعلام بتصريحات أكثر جدلاً وإثارة ولعل الأشهر هو مغالطاتها وسوء تأدبها مع الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام *من* خلال محاضرة كانت ألقتها قبل سنة أو يزيد في مدينة جدة بالمملكة العربية السعودية.   ولكن يبدو أن الوقاحة قد استفحلت في هذه الشمطاء التي ظنت أن علمها قد أكسبها جرأة على الله وعلى أنبيائه فاتخذت *من* لسانها السليط سيفاً ومن كلامها البذيء رصاصات تطلقها بين ظهرانينا وعلى مرأى ومسمع *من* العالم العربي والإسلامي، وكأنها تتحدانا بأنها تسب رسولنا الكريم عبر فضائياتنا دون أن يقف في وجهها أحد.   لقد أذاعت قناة (نيو تي في) الفضائية لقاءً مع المجنونة (*مريم* *نور*) ذكرت *من* خلاله بصراحة (إن محمداً مجنون.. ولما بعث وجد مجموعة *من* المجانين فصدقوه) وسط ذهول المذيع (المسيحي الديانة) والذي حاول أن يردعها عن مقولتها تلك، حتى أنه في نهاية المقابلة قال لها (ألا تريدين الاعتذار عما قلتيه؟) فأجابته بوقاحة أخرى (لا.. لن أعتذر).. هي ذي *مريم* *نور* التي علت علواً كبيراً ورأت أن علمها قد أوصلها إلى مرتبة تتطاول فيها على خير البشر وخاتم النبيين سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام، إن مقولتها تلك هي ذاتها مقولة المشركين وكفار قريش الذين نعتوا الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام بقولهم له (مجنون تارة وساحر تارة) تكذيباً له وتشويهاً للحق الذي نزل به، ولا نعجب *من* فعلها ذلك في الوقت الذي يتخاذل أهل الإسلام عن الذود عن الإسلام وعن رموزهم الإسلامية حتى وصل بنا الأمر إلى أن نشهد هذه الشمطاء تتجرأ علينا وعلى رسولنا الكريم.. ولا يسعنا إلا أن نقول (بل أنت المجنونة وستين مجنونة) وحسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل.

----------


## عمرو الكيلانى

اشكرك جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## jamal_2022

(بدت البغضاء من افواههم وما تخفي صدورهم اعظم). استغرب للمتعلقين بهذه المجنونة مريم نور.

----------

